# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الكويت >  المذكرة الايضاحية لقانون تداول الاوراق المالية الكويتى

## هيثم الفقى

المذكرة الايضاحية 

لما كان القانون رقم 32 لسنة 1970 بتنظيم تداول الأوراق المالية الخاصة بالشركات قد صدر في وقت لم يكن فيه سوق الكويت للأوراق المالية قد نظم على نحو ما عليه الآن وكانت أحكام هذا القانون قد استهدفت تنظيم عمليات طرح الأوراق المالية الكويتية وغير الكويتية للاكتتاب العام بالإضافة الى تنظيم تداول هذه الأوراق وإجراءات الترخيص بمزاولة عمليات تداول الأوراق المالية الأجنبية في الكويت. وهي أمور تطرقت الى بعضها أحكام قانون الشركات التجارية والى بعضها الأخر المرسوم الخاص بتنظيم سوق الكويت للأوراق المالية فضلا عن المرسوم الخاص بتصفية عمليات التداول وغرفة المقاصة في السوق، بينما بقي البعض منها دون أن تلحق به أية تعديلات على الرغم من الحاجة إليها ومنها الأحكام المتعلقة بكيفية إنشاء صناديق الاستثمار وحقوق المشتركين فيها إذا اقتصر القانون رقم 32 لسنة 1970، المشار إليه على الإشارة الى حظر تداول الحصص الاستثمارية في صناديق الاستثمار قبل الحصول على ترخيص بذلك من وزير التجارة والصناعة، وهو ما أدى الى الإحجام عن إنشاء هذه الصناديق – رغم أهميتها – بسبب غياب الأحكام المتعلقة بتنظيم إنشائها، وحماية المشتركين فيها.
وبالإضافة الى ذلك فإن بعض أحكام ذلك القانون كانت موقوتة بإنشاء بورصة الأوراق المالية، وهو ما تحقق بإنشاء سوق الكويت للأوراق المالية، وبالتالي فلم تعد هناك حاجة للإبقاء على تلك الأحكام. 
لذلك – فقد رؤي أنه من المناسب الاستعاضة عن أحكام القانون رقم 32 لسنة 1970 المشار إليه، بأحكام المرسوم بالقانون المرافق الذي استلزمت المادة (1) منه الحصول على ترخيص من وزير التجارة والصناعة قبل طرح الأسهم أو السندات أو حصص صناديق الاستثمار أو غيرها من الأوراق المالية للاكتتاب العام داخل دولة الكويت، على أن تنظم اللائحة التنفيذية شروط وإجراءات إصدار هذا الترخيص وكذلك إجراءات الاكتتاب في الأسهم أو السندات أو الأوراق المالية أو حصص الاستثمار.
وقد أشارت المادة (2) الى أن تداول الأوراق المالية الكويتية المدرجة في سوق الكويت للأوراق المالية يخضع للإجراءات والنظم التي تحددها لجنة السوق أما الأوراق المالية غير المدرجة فيه فقد ترك تنظيم كيفية تداولها للائحة التنفيذية.
وبالنسبة لتداول الأوراق المالية غير الكويتية أو بيع وشراء الحصص في صناديق الاستثمار الأجنبية لحساب الغير فقد استلزم القانون في المادة (3) ضرورة الحصول على ترخيص من وزير التجارة والصناعة لمزاولة مثل هذا النشاط في الكويت، واشترط على الشركات الأجنبية التي ترغب في مزاولته أن يتخذ لها وكيلا كويتيا تاجرا أو فردا كان أو شركة على أن يعتبر هذا الوكيل كفيلا له.
واستلزمت المادة (4) الحصول على موافقة بنك الكويت المركزي إذا كانت الشركة التي ستزاول هذا النشاط أو الوكيل الذي ستباشر عملها من خلاله من الخاضعين لرقابة بنك الكويت المركزي، ونصت المادة (5) على إخضاع الشركات والوكلاء الذين يرخص لهم بمزاولة عمليات بيع وشراء الأوراق المالية الأجنبية أو حصص في صناديق استثمار أجنبية داخل الكويت لإشراف رقابة وزارة التجارة والصناعة وكذلك لإشراف ورقابة بنك الكويت المركزي إذا كانت هذه الشركات وهؤلاء الوكلاء خاضعين لرقابته.
وأجازت المادة (6) لشركات المساهمة الكويتية التي يدخل ضمن أغراضها استثمار الأموال الغير أن تنشىء صناديق استثمار مالية وعقارية مشتركة يكون حق الاشتراك فيها للكويتيين وغيرهم بشرط الحصول على ترخيص بذلك من وزير التجارة والصناعة بناء على موافقة البنك المركزي على أن يحدد الترخيص كيفية استثمار هذه الأموال.
وأشارت المادة (7) الى أن المشتركين في الصندوق لهم حق اقتسام الأرباح والالتزام بتحمل الخسائر كل في حدود ما يملكه من وحدات، كما نصت هذه المادة على أنه لا يجوز لهم الاشتراك في إدارة الصندوق.
وحتى يتسنى تسجيل موجودات الصندوق باسمه أيا كان نوعها فقد نصت المادة (8) على أن يكون له شخصية معنوية وذمة مالية مستقلة عن ذمة الشركة التي أنشأته.
كما نصت المادة (9) على أن تحدد اللائحة التنفيذية كيفية الاشتراك في الصندوق وحقوق والتزامات القائمين على إدارته، وحقوق المشتركين كيفية استرداد أو تداول وحدات الاستثمار أو التصرف فيها وتعيين وعزل مراقب الحسابات وكيفية تصفية الصندوق وغير ذلك من الأحكام التي تنظم عمل الصناديق.
ونصت المادة (10) على أن يصدر وزير التجارة والصناعة قرارا بتعيين الموظفين المختصين بمراقبة تنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون وأن يكون لهم سلطة ضبط المخالفات التي تقع لأحكامه وعلى أن يكون تعيين الموظفين الذين لهم حق الرقابة على صناديق الاستثمار من موظفي بنك الكويت المركزي بناء على ترشيح محافظ هذا البنك.
ونصت المادة (11) على العقوبات التي توقع على مخالفة أحكام هذا القانون.
وتضمنت المادة (12) النص على أن تصدر اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون خلال أربعة أشهر من تاريخ نشره حتى يتاح الوقت الكافي لإعداد أحكام اللائحة وإصدارها.
ونصت المادة (13) على إلغاء القانون رقم 32 لسنة 1970 المشار إليه.
كما نصت المادة (14) على أن ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية.
ويعمل به بعد ستة أشهر من تاريخ نشره وبذلك تتهيأ فترة مناسبة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون بعد صدور لائحته التنفيذية

----------

